# Camp Haven: Officially Being Funded!



## Xenji (Oct 12, 2015)

You may have heard in my previous post how I and a few others were planning to create a Squat Camp, located within the wilderness of Vancouver Island, B.C. Canada. We've finalized our idea and decided to build on the south-side of the Cowichan Valley mountain's, residing in the peaks looking out towards Mesachi. My friend has already taken the time to start constructing a tiny camp, having hydro-electricity and the proper grounds for creating our civilization. We do not own this land however forest ranger's don't step a-foot up mountain, nor has loggers ever touched the south side of the mountain. If interested shoot me a message to hear more or write back on this topic! There's too much for me to elaborate to I'll wait for your questions to come! I'll be moving down after saving up 5k from Dawson Creek in January, prepare for it!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 13, 2015)

what kind of internet access are you going to have? just curious if we're ever going to hear from you again once you get this established


----------



## DreaderDread (Nov 2, 2015)

How's it going so far?


----------



## travelingjoe (Nov 22, 2015)

I think the internet access thing was the question to ask. Lol


----------

